# garage-house wall



## linnrg (Dec 28, 2015)

Beginning in the 2009 IRC the section defining the conditions of the garage to house walls and habitable space above garages now fall under a new section entitled "R302 Fire-resistance construction"

My question is this:

Are code officials interpreting this like other fire barriers, walls, ceilings etc. to where certain thing like electrical panels must now be rated enclosures if they are installed facing into the garage?

Where does everyone think this is going to go in the future in terms of an actual fire barrier or not?


----------



## Msradell (Dec 28, 2015)

It certainly seems like it should be based on the criteria listed. It certainly makes sense when you think about it because if the rest of the wall is a rated fire barrier having a small section of that if wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## HForester (Dec 28, 2015)

The wall is not a "fire resistance-rated wall". The electrical boxes do not need to be special, nor do piping penetrations need  fire stops assemblies nor do ducts need fire dampers. A door in the wall is not required be a listed fire door (Yes, it is required to be a "20 minute door" but such doors are not _listed_ as such). Look ahead to the 2015 IRC and you'll find a little more detail for better understanding.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 29, 2015)

The IRC and IBC are different; similarities can be found in Chapter 44, under ICC.



2009 R302 has been renamed Fire-Resistant Construction & pulls in related provisions from sections on separations, penetrations, and other fire-resistance requirements so that they reside in 1 section & can be more easily located.

Similarly with other sections have been reorganize in a systematic order to provide a better understanding of the requirements and to better clarify the prescriptive provisions of seismic, anchorage, glazing exceptions, minimum ceiling heights, means of egress, steel framing, brace walls, etc.


----------



## steveray (Dec 29, 2015)

HForester said:
			
		

> The wall is not a "fire resistance-rated wall". The electrical boxes do not need to be special, nor do piping penetrations need  fire stops assemblies nor do ducts need fire dampers. A door in the wall is not required be a listed fire door (Yes, it is required to be a "20 minute door" but such doors are not _listed_ as such). Look ahead to the 2015 IRC and you'll find a little more detail for better understanding.


I believe it says solid or 20 min....


----------



## steveray (Dec 29, 2015)

linnrg said:
			
		

> Beginning in the 2009 IRC the section defining the conditions of the garage to house walls and habitable space above garages now fall under a new section entitled "R302 Fire-resistance construction"My question is this:
> 
> Are code officials interpreting this like other fire barriers, walls, ceilings etc. to where certain thing like electrical panels must now be rated enclosures if they are installed facing into the garage?
> 
> Where does everyone think this is going to go in the future in terms of an actual fire barrier or not?


If you get a really picky inspector, you could throw drywall behind it...Oh but wait, there already is on the inside....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 29, 2015)

We had some homes with 12X12 plastic box and cover (low voltage) installed on the garage wall. We asked them to install a metal box and cover or move the box to a different wall. Contractors understood why and there was no problems. Sometimes a simple explanation is all it takes to meet the intent of the code when it is not specifically called out. No rating required to prove just change to metal.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 29, 2015)

Hydronic heat here is popular.  Had a recent situation where the manifold was installed at the center of the garage/house wall which creates a larger cover to be contemplated and similar to Mtlogcabin had the contractor make up drywall boxes customized to create the barrier.

Some areas of the newer residential code had reduced ratings to 1 hour because the code assumes we all adopt residential sprinklers.  2015 brings back 2 hour townhouse walls and a reduction to one hour if sprinklered.

Up here we amend to 5/8 X starting at the state level on down to us locals.

I am in the process of a code update which I usually do public meetings and presentations and am anticipating questions regarding these types of issues.


----------



## HForester (Dec 29, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> We had some homes with 12X12 plastic box and cover (low voltage) installed on the garage wall. We asked them to install a metal box and cover or move the box to a different wall. Contractors understood why and there was no problems. Sometimes a simple explanation is all it takes to meet the intent of the code when it is not specifically called out. No rating required to prove just change to metal.


Using the same logic, I suppose that the electrician is happy to change an 8 gang plastic switch box arrangement to metal and put on a metal cover plate, correct?

And for the other statement about SOLID door or a 20 minute door, that is correct. I was just going for what I think is the very minimum. It is interesting that the door frame doesn't need to have any rating.......


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 29, 2015)

> Using the same logic, I suppose that the electrician is happy to change an 8 gang plastic switch box arrangement to metal and put on a metal cover plate, correct?


The plastic gang boxes around here are all rated. Besides a 144 sq inch hole is a lot bigger than a 8 gang box.


----------

